# US or Australia



## Samudrala (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello Mates,

I would like to know , whether US or Australia is good in terms of the IT industry Jobs , Cost of living and over all in terms of settling down.

I am from india and currently working in USA on H1B and even i holds a Permanent residency of Australia , recently i got a job offer for permanent position in Sydney , I am confused whether to go ahead with the job in USA or shift to Sydney. In terms of Pay at both the places I will be getting around same pay in terms of indian currency.

Request people out there in the forum to express their views and suggestions which can help me in taking the decision.

Thanks,
Samudra


----------



## Abudhakir (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi samudra, 

I am Abu frm India, I am having 6+ years of IT experience in India. I wolud like to apply for Australian PR and want to move australia to settle down. Coukd you please help me to search jobs and what are all the proceduees to apply PR. 

Thanks


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

With IT it depends on your field and location.

You really have to consider the area in USA with cost of living in that area VS your salary. If you were in Silicon Valley, San Jose, CA cost of rent alone is about 2,000$ for a 1 bedroom apartment. If you are in the middle of nowhere rent could be as low as $500/mo. Where exactly do you want to work in the USA. 

Sydney is comparable to Canberra ( I am here now) and the cost of living is similar to the Bay Area, Cali. Here I can make around $60k, in Cali $45k. The cost of living is higher in Australia but community is better. I'd go with Australia in my case.


----------

